# Today is Bailey's Birthday!



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My precious girl is 11 yrs old today. She went out this morning for her usual potty break and yard patrol but realized REALLY quickly that it's cold so we're back inside and already having a post breakfast nap. Happy Birthday Bailey!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Happy birthday bailey :biggrin:


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bailey!!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bailey!! arty::cheer2:

She looks awesome!

Do you make her bed frame yourself? Looks like something I'd like to make for my guys.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Halloween Baby! arty:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Baileyarty:, hope you get all good things doggy today!:cheer2::horn:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

happy birthday bailey


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Is that a teeny tiny Kuranda bed? I didn't know they made them that small! 

Happy birthday Bailey!! I love ears where one goes up and one goes down. That is just too cute.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

It is a Kuranda bed and the entire time I've had it it was in my foster building for the rabbits. Now that they're both gone it's inside for the doggers. Most of them just looked at it like they had no idea they could get on it. Then I put one of their pillows on it and they were all like, "OHHHH, it's a bed. Gotcha!" 

Bailey is gonna have a great day today. We're about to go outside and play, then go for a walk, and maybe have a little chicken foot to chew on before bedtime to finish the day off. It's good to be a crazy Min Pin at my house!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

She is so stinkin cute! Happy birthday, Bailey! Hope you get extra cuddles and treats today -- you're a beauty!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy 11th Birthday Bailey!


----------

